# W8 top speed in U.S.?



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

I have read that the W8 is top speed limited to 130 mph in the U.S. When I read european car magazines they show it as being electronically limited to 155 mph. Has anyone actually pushed their W8 past 130 mph?
I am seriously considering one of these vehicles and this bit of curiousity has been eating at me. I have noticed that finding a W8 is as hard as finding a hens tooth on the barn floor. I have searched every dealership in Atlanta and found only 2. It's not wonder VW hasn't sold as many as they wish they had because there are none to buy. 
Also, is there still going to be a manual transmission model? I can understand that it will probably be a very limited edition model.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 top speed in U.S.? (FowVay)*

Check out the B5 Forum for W8 info. I think most W8s are governed to 130 mph b/c of the tires.
The 6-spd tranny's are coming soon.
Before I purchased my W8 Variant in October, I searched on Autotrader and found several (~5). Of course some were thousands of miles away A couple were in Wash state. I live in VA. Another example was $28.9K







(not a typo!) in KC, Missouri, but it had "smoke damage." W8s are out there, but they are sort of evenly distributed among dealerships. Large metro areas like Atlanta won't get nearly enough to satisfy local demand. VW is only building ~5000 units per year for 2002/2003. W8s are not selling too well. People are averse to $40K VWs.







If you are a serious buyer, dealers will discount deeply to move the cars off the lot. VW has offered cash incentives (~$2.5k) to dealers. Salesmen usually fail to mention that.


----------

